# Mars Attacks!



## Zaelapolopollo (May 27, 2010)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2010)

awesome movie.


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2010)

There needs to be a video of the destruction of the casino


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2010)

Top 50 movies of all time.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 27, 2010)

so horrible it was awesome I've watched it like a dozen times

honestly..I hope they remake...but keep the bad ass theme music


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2010)

A terrible movie by all rights, but there's an undeniable charm to it that makes it enjoyable.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was supposed to be terrible.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (May 27, 2010)

Not gonna lie, it scared the crap out of me when I was kid. Got the Mars Attacks! flying saucer toy before I saw the movie and after that I was too scared to play with it ever again. 	

Now its one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2010)

Nah, this is one of those intentionally bad movies that just don't work right and just end up being bad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2010)

i still cringe when i see that chick bite off that guys finger


----------



## Kikyo (May 27, 2010)

hysterically funny movie.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2010)

Always loved this movie.


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 28, 2010)

One of the greatest invasion comedies every.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 28, 2010)

Very enjoyable movie. Gets better every time I've watched it.

"Don't run - We are your friends." (zap! zap! zap!)


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2010)

'Do not run, we are your friends! ' 

Amazing movie.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 28, 2010)

I love this movie. I just saw it again last month and still laughed my ass off. I can't believe some people don't like it. One of my favs


----------



## Momoka (May 28, 2010)

Not gonna lie, but I fell in love with that green smokin' hot skeleton


----------



## DominusDeus (May 28, 2010)

Ack ack ack, ack-ack ack! Ack-ack ack ack ack-ack-ack, ack ack-ack. Ack ack-ack!


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 28, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> Ack ack ack, ack-ack ack! Ack-ack ack ack ack-ack-ack, ack ack-ack. Ack ack-ack!



Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Bear Walken (May 28, 2010)

I remember Jack Black's character getting stepped on. He was all gung ho before that. Thinking with his training he could eliminate them all by himself. He gets killed while talking shit.


----------



## Hyouma (May 28, 2010)

I often use the words "little people... why can't we all just get along". Hard to believe the movie wasn't a bigger hit.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Nah, this is one of those intentionally bad movies that just don't work right and just end up being bad.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 28, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> I often use the words "little people... why can't we all just get along". Hard to believe the movie wasn't a bigger hit.



Not really, because it came out just five months after Independence Day, which made comparisons inevitable. And even though they're coming at the same alien invasion idea from completely different perspectives, I think after having already seen the big-budget action spectacle version, the public and the critics weren't quite sure what to make of Burton's played-for-laughs version. I enjoyed both movies, though I like Mars Attacks! better (and also think it's held up better over time), but I remember getting into a few friendly debates at the time with people who preferred ID4.


----------



## Talon. (May 31, 2010)

Robot-Overlord said:


> Not gonna lie, it scared the crap out of me when I was kid. Got the Mars Attacks! flying saucer toy before I saw the movie and after that I was too scared to play with it ever again.
> 
> Now its one of my favorite movies of all time.



im still scared. i couldnt even watch the vid in the OP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

I think I'm gonna have to watch this again. Any girls want to curl up with me on the couch and watch this? Then have sex?


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2010)

:3             .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

You're not a girl, but how are your cuddle skills?


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2010)

It's like cuddling with an awkward turkey.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

So it's good, right?  Or do you go into some random convulsions and gobble like your feet got cut off?


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So it's good, right?  Or do you go into some random convulsions and gobble like your feet got cut off?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 1, 2010)

that movie still creeps me out to this day. The costumes were fucking disgusting.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 1, 2010)

this movies is one of my top comedy movies, I love the Tom Jones part


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 1, 2010)

It's no masterpiece but it's funny as hell.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 2, 2010)

This should have been in the Movie of the 90's tourney.


----------

